# ISDN Einwahl über Fitzcard zu Computer von meinem Vater



## 16V-Schrauber (21. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Fritzcard und ISDN Anschluß und möchte mich auf den Computer von meinem Vater über die Telefonleitung einwählen. Mein Vater hat auch ne Fritzcard und ISDN.

Ich möchte mich auf seinen Computer einwählen, damit ich mit ihm Daten austauschen kann. Außerdem möchte ich über seine Breitbandverbindung zusätzlich aufs Internet zugreifen!

Wie kann ich das Bewerkstelligen? 
Welche Software benötige ich zusätzlich? 
Benötige ich noch Hardware? 
Wie Stelle ich es so ein, das alles funktioniert? 

Ich hoffe es kann mir geholfen werden! Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß Micha


----------



## melmager (21. September 2006)

16V-Schrauber hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem möchte ich über seine Breitbandverbindung zusätzlich aufs Internet zugreifen!
> 
> Wie kann ich das Bewerkstelligen?




Internetzugang über dein Vater ist Unsinn - gehe doch mit deiner IDSN Karte direkt ins Internet

Die Datenübertragung klappt eigendlich ganz gut mit der mitgelieferten Fritzsoftware


----------



## 16V-Schrauber (22. September 2006)

Hallo

Das Problem ist, das ich 

1. Auf die Daten des Computers von meinem Vater zugreifen möchte und

2. in dem Zug könnte ich ja dann auch sein Internetleitung benutzen

3. wohne ich im selben Vorwahlbereich, wo mich die Einwahl zum Computer von meinem Vater nichts kostet

4. Wenn ich direkt über ISDN Leitung ins Netz wollte, hätte ich schon einen Provider. Aber da zahl ich ja wieder Kohle und das will ich nicht. Und da ich die Daten zwischen meinem Vater und mir austauschen muß, suchte ich halt ne Konfiguration, wo ich auch gleich sein Internetzugang nutzen kann.

MFG


----------



## AndreG (22. September 2006)

Um an den Rechner deines Vaters zu kommen mußt du ins Netz.

Sonst wirst du ihn nie erreichen. Und da deine ISDN-Leitung kleiner ist,
als seine DSL-Leitung hast du auch dann weiterhin nur ISDN-Speed.

Und um auf den Rechner zu kommen brauchst du den Windows Remotedienst
oder nen Remote Prog.


Mfg Andre


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

Du suchst RAS. Setz bei Deinem Vater einen RAS Server auf und verwalte diesen.

Die Idee die Telefonflatrates sinnvoll zu nutzen finde ich übrigens in gut


----------



## 16V-Schrauber (22. September 2006)

Hi

Danke für den TIP.

Mit RAS habe ich schon probiert. Aber so richtig funktioniert das nicht. Konnte mich zwar einwählen, jedoch kam immer wieder bei mir Fehler 678.

Hast Du zufällig eine detaillierte Anleitung, wie ich das RAS korrekt installiere?

Bitte helft mir!

Danke


----------



## Navy (22. September 2006)

kurz mal bei google (scheint ja nicht bei jedem zu funktionieren)

http://www.admins-tipps.net/glossar/ras_errorcode.htm
http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/artikel/server/ras/t04.htm


----------



## 16V-Schrauber (22. September 2006)

Ist Win NT und WINXP von der Installation gleich


----------

